# bsdbox and busybox



## alie (Jan 6, 2012)

May I know what is busybox and bsdbox?

http://freshbsd.org/commit/freebsd/r229675


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 6, 2012)

busybox is the tiny Linux inside a lot of routers and access points.  A BSD version of that would be nice.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2012)

What they basically did was to take a shell and a bunch of commands, put everything into one file, removed all the duplicate stuff and made it as small as possible.


----------

